
A script to analyse 7 years of my YouTube history - vicek22
https://blog.viktomas.com/posts/youtube-usage/
======
jpistell
> YouTube doesn’t tell you how much of the video you have watched, so my
> computation can’t differentiate between watching 1 minute of a 60-minute
> video and watching the whole thing. For that reason I count at most 30
> minutes of each video, even when it’s longer than that

Dang, would have been cool if they kept that data

